# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Wiring for Light Fitting

## SLUGGO33X

Morning Gents, 
I'm throwing up some new light fittings, and a little confused as the connectors on the new fitting aren't marked. 
This is the existing fitting with a L, N and all the red wires terminated with a BP:  Attachment 90944 
This is the new fitting with two unmarked connectors, and an earth:  Attachment 90945 
Our house is an early 60's home and doesn't appear to have an earth for the light fittings. Am i right in connecting the hot and neutral to either connector on the new fitting and leaving the terminated wires as is? Obviously there is no earth to connect.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Basically all you need to do is take the two black wires out of the exsiting fitting and put them in the two connectors on the new one. There really should be an earth wire run to the fixture though. I would recommend getting a Sparkie in to do so.

----------


## SLUGGO33X

Thanks for the quick reply Uncle Bob. So as i suspected it doesn't make a difference which connector they go into? 
As for the earth, i agree we should probably get it done properly, however we have very high ceilings, and not even i can reach the lights without a ladder, and all light switches are non-metallic so i guess the risks are reduced. I should also mention we have RCDs. 
On a side note, what are the terminated red wires? the light switch only has two wires going out.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Thanks for the quick reply Uncle Bob. So as i suspected it doesn't make a difference which connector they go into?

  Nope.     

> On a side note, what are the terminated red wires? the light switch only has two wires going out.

  They're are probably unswitched actives, so be real careful around these, actually if you do this work yourself, ensure the mains switch on the meterboard is off.

----------


## SLUGGO33X

Cheers Bob, i already have the light fuse off at the board to inspect the fitting, but will kill the mains as well before touching anything.

----------


## Sparky Direct

I would suggest leaving it for an electrician. - electricity Kills and its the law

----------


## SLUGGO33X

Thanks again Uncle Bob. New lights fitted and working, happy wife, job done  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobR

Rant Time!!!!!!!!!  :Annoyed: 
Regardless of how old your house wiring is, if a fitting is replaced them the installation MUST comply with current regulations.  By not running an earth to the fitting, this work does not comply. :No:   Regulations are there for a reason and evolve and change over time to improve electrical safety.  By not carrying out this work correctly you have put someones life at risk.  Before anyone does electrical work, including tradesmen, you should ask yourself if you could stand up in front of a coroners' court and defend the work you have done after the building burns down or someone dies.
RCD's are to minimize the likely hood of electrocution due to faults in the wiring (nails though tps, worn insulation etc).  They are NOT a reason to cut corners because of the cost to do it correctly.  Also, they do fail!  When was the last time you tested them?
Make no mistake - electricity kills and you will never see it coming.  Someone hooked up, laying on the ground or being thrown out of a switchboard is not something i would wish on anyone.
Well thats my 2 cents worth.

----------


## Matt_M

Hi there.
It absolutely makes a difference which "black" cores terminate to which terminal. If this is a screw in type bulb, by connecting the active to the incorrect terminal will liven the outside of the bulb connection point and not the end tip, there by allowing someone in the future (note, when you sell your house ) to make contact and electrocute themselves due to your ignorant attitude. 
If you aren't licenced to carry out the work, and don't understand a basic circuit such as the one you are working on, then you are clearly not in any position to carry out any repairs or similar.  
Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

----------

